# Suche SPS-Programmierer, must-have: Sehr gute Kenntnisse Allen Bradley Control Logix



## CADministrator (31 August 2006)

Nice-to-have: Fördertechnik, Lebensmittel

Das ab ca. Mitte/Ende September für min. 5-6 Wochen bei meinem Kunden - können aber auch paar Monate daraus werden, man kennt das ja 

Stundensatz max 50 Euro 'vor-Ort' in PLZ D9...

Kontakt bitte mit aktuellem Profil und Referenzliste unter andreasloeffl@gmx.de


----------



## CADministrator (4 September 2006)

*105 views und nur eine email *

woran liegts:
kann hier keiner allen bratwurst?
stundensatz zu niedrig?
einsatzort?
oder... ???


----------



## Oberchefe (5 September 2006)

- zu kurzfristig
- im Moment zu viel zu tun


----------



## merti80 (6 September 2006)

*ich würde zu gern...*

Das Angebot ist voll okay. Finde ich zumindest.
Ich selbst suche Aufgaben für die SLC500. Mit der Control Logix habe ich leider noch nichts am Hut gehabt. Hatte zwar mal einen kurzen Kurs, aber für ein Projekt wäre es mir noch zu heiss, obwohl die Programmierung ja nicht so anders ist. :???: 

Suche ein "Einstiegsprojekt" um selbstständig zu werden. Da ich in einem Berufsverhältnis stehe, ist das nichts so einfach - oder weiss jemand Rat?

Ich kenne die Preise für solche Arbeiten. Von unserer Firma aus, werden Stundensätz bis 40 Euro gezahlt.
Einsatzort wäre mir gleich.

Viele Grüsse
Carsten


----------



## BMLLER6758 (21 September 2006)

Ja, da kann ich oberchefe nur recht geben. Leider zu kurzfristig.

Ich könnte momentan selber jemanden gebrauchen. Aber alle die ich kenne, sind dicht bis oben hin.

Ich frage mich wirklich ob die 5.000.000 Arbeitslosen alles nur Handschuhmacher sind !!!


----------



## TobiasA (8 Oktober 2006)

*Mal 'ne Frage...*

Hallo!

Ich würd' gern Allen Bradley lernen. Wo und wie kann man das denn? Siemens hab' ich in der Schule gehabt, den Rest hab' ich mir selbst im Laufe meiner Berufspraxis beigebracht. Perfekt isses lang nicht, aber das muss ja nich heißen, dass es nicht besser werden kann (z.B. durch 'ne Schulung). Ich suche im Moment 'ne Bude im Raum MR/HR/KS, wo ich mich austoben und was lernen kann, und wenn ich Allen Bradley könnte, wären meine Chancen enorm besser. 
Wenn mir jetzt jemand sagt, wo ich schon mal in 'ne Allen Bradley reinschnuppern kann (Schulungsversion? Bücher?), dann wär das prima :-D 

Man dankt.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
   Tobias A.

P.S.:Bin gelernter Mechatroniker, 23, keine Bundeswehr (ausgemustert), angehender Techniker der Mechatronik (fertig Winter '07/'08 ), und im Moment Instandhalter. Fordert mich aber elektrisch nich so sehr. Hab' 'n privates PG mit Siemens S7 V5.4 (legal und selbst gekauft). Wenn jemand 'ne Firma kennt, wo man sich mal umhören kann, immer her damit


----------



## Oberchefe (10 Oktober 2006)

die Handbücher für die Rockwell Teile bekommst Du hier:
http://www.rockwellautomation.com/literature/

ist aber nicht die optimale Lösung um das Zeugs kennenzulernen. Ideal ist eine Schulung, kostet halt entsprechend. Deutschsprachige Bücher wird's nicht allzuviel geben, da wirst Du schon englischsprachliche nehmen müssen. Vielleicht findest Du auch eine Firma wo Du Dich in Allen Bradley einarbeiten kannst, nicht alle erwarten den perfekten neuen Mitarbeiter(wenn auch die meisten), manche sind auch an lernwilligen Neueinsteigern interessiert.


----------



## TobiasA (14 Oktober 2006)

Alles klar. Man dankt


----------

